# DIY Canister Filter-Idea Thread



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

So, I've decided to make a homemade canister filter.

I've dont some research to take the best and worst from other projects...
These are some of the fundamentals-

1. Make sure it is easily servicable, and yet watertight.
Solution- Make it out of a large plastic jar (like a peanut butter jar.)

2. Many builds end up costing the same as an off the shelf canister.
Solution- reuse materials I have already and buy online... Peanutbutter jar, cheap pump...Fittings will be pricey though.

3. Pump can break prematurely if dirty water passes through it.
Solution- put it behind the filter material.

4. They are often ugly.
solution- who cares? I could always paint it, but I like the idea of it being transparent (So I can monitor the media.)

5. Don't want to have to 'prime' it every time I perform maintenance.
Solution- Use those pricey fittings I mentioned.

Any other ideas?

How much flow would I need to filter a 10-20 gallon? (just a guess)


----------



## Jwest (Nov 15, 2010)

wow. sounds like an exciting project. are you gonna use pvc or some kind of hose? I would thing you'd want about a 80 gph pump maybe even higher. depends on the kind of flow you want


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Well the places I read say that the tanks volume should pass through the filter 3-4 times per hour... so 80 would be about right for a 20.

There's a GREAT deal on Ebay for a 94gph (300l/h) pump, and it's adjustable...It's probably what I'll go with....

I plan on using a large peanutbutter jar as the 'canister'... Probably pvc pipe for the fittings hooking up to the jar, but some sort of flexible tubing will be implemented somewhere so priming is easier...

My tanks are heavily planted, I just want something for water polishing...


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

how big is your peanut butter jar..? peanut butter i get come in jars that can barely fit my fist... you can sometimes find Clear PVC and with a cap u can create a much larger canister filter and still keep the ability to monitor your media. PVC can be welded shut permanently with bonding agents for your water-tight requirement. Would cost more, but not so much more that it would cost the same as a retailed canister. and it probably looks better and holds pressure from water weight better than a peanut butter jar... Also made of plastic so it wont shatter if dropped. And if the peanut butter jar is plastic, the PVC is stronger and less likely to break or tear.


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

Might be a little overkill, but, I saw a filter that a guy made by putting three Drawers into a 5 gal bucket. He drilled lots of small holes in the drawers for his media and filters, attached the suction side of the pimp to the top and pulled the water through the media. it was cheap and it seemed to work well.
Here is kinda what he used for the media:


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The filtration system is the most important component to your entire setup. There's nothing wrong with DIY, but the filter? That's something I don't mind spending the money for the piece of mind.


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

I dont see nothing wrong with a DIY filter. The canister filter I made is running strong. It has to be serviced just like any other filter Change meda/clean media. Just do your research and you will be fine. 

If you want to see my filter search for DIY canister filter here in the DIY section. I am also working on a wet/dry filter as I type this. I am going to start another therad on that


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

DIY filters are sometimes better than the off the shelf ones. By making your own filter you can customize flow, type of filter media it can hold, ease of maintenance, size, and additional accessories such as getting a heater into the filter. DIY offers much more customization.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

True, if it was a fish-only tank, I probably would just buy it.

I keep lots of plants though, so the filter will only be for water polishing/peat filtration.

There's some pretty big jars of peanut butter- probably 30oz.

My problem with PVC is that the screw-on end caps never last long, and you have to use a wrench to make it truly air and water tight. A food jar would be SO much easier as far as maintenance is concerned.

(plus PVC lids have to make about 18 turns to tighten- a jar lid is only 4, with a better seal.)

I think I can keep this whole project under $20. (I was shopping today to look at prices)


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

Not to discourage DIY but have you looked at one of these???
Turtle Clean 501 Canister Filter - Up to 30 Gallons | Filters | Water Filters, Pumps & Supplies | Reptile - ThatPetPlace.com


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

@Redchigh, at 30 ounces, the jar is still only around 1/4th of a gallon, for a 10g tank at, 50gph (turning water over 5 times in an hour), the amount of time the water has exposed to media will be really short, will this achieve the filtration you need?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Since I only need it for water polishing and water movement, yes. 
It's volume is nearly the same as the average 10G HOB or internal filter.


----------



## Bandy0390 (Mar 1, 2011)

Idk if you eat pretzels, lol, but there are some BIG pretzel jars out there. Thats what I'm using for my DIY canister.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I found my jar, and it's about 40-50 ounces. Just waiting to be able to afford the pump.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

shadetreeme said:


> Not to discourage DIY but have you looked at one of these???
> Turtle Clean 501 Canister Filter - Up to 30 Gallons | Filters | Water Filters, Pumps & Supplies | Reptile - ThatPetPlace.com


Having owned one of these I will say that they are extremely bad canister filters. I wouldn't put one on anything bigger than a 10g.


----------

